

Xooglers: Where are you now? - chuhnk

Apparently Google is the top company to work for at the moment as stated by Fortune magazine. Despite this recognition we've seen the publicised exit of many top level employees as well as many others unheard of, everyone with their own reasons for leaving. Out of curiosity I would like to see how many xooglers are on HN and where they've ended up. Where does one move onto after being at the "top"?
======
avichal
Left in 2007. Started an online education company, built a highly profitable
business, scaled to 20 full time employees, sold it in 2011. Started Spool
(www.getspool.com) with a friend from college. We're now at 7 people full time
and on a very nice growth trajectory.

Many other Xooglers have had similar paths...start a company and try to change
the world.

~~~
boonez123
Nice job!

